# BWRC spring ft March 6-8, 2015



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Due to bad weather we have had a judges change 
Jeff Lyons could not make it out of Philadelphia so David Dieder from near Atlanta has graciously and at the last moment agreed to replace Jeff for the owner handler amateur stake 

We look forward to a nice weekend 
Dk


----------



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any news on the trial?


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Q callbacks to 2nd: 1,2,4,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,14-23


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Open WB 3,7,810-13,15-17,23,26,27,28,30,31,32,44,47,49,50,53,56,57,60,61,63,66


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Open WM 8,12,13,15,16,17,23,26,27,28,30,31,49,56


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Derby Results anyone ?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Tim Doane on Derby 1st and 3rd.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AM news? thanks!


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats to Connie Swanson and Ready for winning Amatuer! This team is racking up the points on both sides of the border.
Thats all I have.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Scott Adams said:


> Congrats to Connie Swanson and Ready for winning Amatuer! This team is racking up the points on both sides of the border.
> Thats all I have.


Congratulations to Ready on the AM win! .....but Scott  ...any other results? ...thank you in advance, just in case you or someone does! 

Judy


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations to Ready on the AM win! .....but Scott  ...any other results? ...thank you in advance, just in case you or someone does!
> 
> Judy


Connie, Kyle, Robbie, Dick. No Jams.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you!! Congratulations as well


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open win Denali and Jimmie Darnell- who knows other placements


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Kyle B said:


> Connie, Kyle, Robbie, Dick. No Jams.


Congrats Kyle!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Brandoned said:


> Congrats Kyle!!


Well how bout that. Training with them fluffy dawgs musta done him some good.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Well how bout that. Training with them fluffy dawgs musta done him some good.



....  

Judy


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Gwen Jones said:


> Open win Denali and Jimmie Darnell- who knows other placements


Woo hoo Congrats to Jimmy Darnell and Denali. 
I'm sure Howard Niemi is smiling down upon you tonight


----------

